# Hive Robbing



## Roger (Nov 20, 2011)

I captured a new swarm about 2 months ago and it is hard working but aggressive. 4 days ago they discovered my other two docile hives. I have tried stopping the robbing by reducing the entrance and building a screen as seen on a YT video. Not working. Any suggestions before they rob both hives.


----------



## copperkid3 (Mar 18, 2005)

You didn't mention on where you're located, so my initial thoughts bounced between the possibility that you might have hived an africanized hybrid swarm in the south or western
part of the country, to just having a very dominant coloney that likes to steal from neighbors
during a time of dearth. Seeing as how my area is got a strong nectar flow from a number of
sources right now (black locust, honey suckle, etc.), it's quite possible that you have both
problems; i.e. hybridized bees and a lack of a natural nectar source that is readily available.

Without further information to go on, here's my suggestion in stopping the robbing/fighting.

Move the trouble-makers to a "safe" distance (like 4 or more miles) away for a month or so. . . and

if possible, where they won't be robbing someone else's hives as well . . . 

Or until you have a good nectar flow which should then get them re-focused on being good bees again!


----------



## Roger (Nov 20, 2011)

I am in central California in residential area so there is a good amount of flower available as well as my very large garden. The aggressive behavior is getting stung from 5 yards away but by 1 bee at a time. I do have a place 2 miles away I can move it to and I will try that. Thanks.


----------



## AverageJo (Sep 24, 2010)

Getting stung from 5 yards away... Ouch. I wouldn't put up with that as it will be very painful to harvest the honey. I'd not only put that hive as far away as I could from my docile hive but I'd squish that queen and install a queen from another docile hive in a couple of days. But I guess I might be more of a wimp than most.


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

I wouldn't put up with those bees long either. I would squish the queen in the hive now and get a gueen from a supplier of gentil queens. 


 Al


----------

